# cONGRATS Are Well Deserved



## matt.m (Jan 26, 2008)

I am quite unsure as to if Drac has let this information out......however, He got promoted to 1st Dan in Combat Hapkido a bit before Christmas.

A sincere Congratulations are in order to him, he like some of the rest of us, has had a hard row to hoe.  However, he is quite humble and congratulations are certainly deserved on his behalf.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 26, 2008)

I do remember seeing something about that, but you are absolutely right none-the-less!

CONGRATS, DRAC!


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 26, 2008)

Woohoo!  Congratulations, Drac!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations Big Man!!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Drac (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks everybody.....Not a big deal....I am now and will forever consider myself a student of the MA...


----------



## Kacey (Jan 26, 2008)

Drac said:


> Thanks everybody.....Not a big deal....I am now and will forever consider myself a student of the MA...



Exactly _why_ you deserve your promotion - congratulations!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2008)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## crushing (Jan 26, 2008)

Drac said:


> Thanks everybody.....Not a big deal....I am now and will forever consider myself a student of the MA...


 
comBAT DRACkido!!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 26, 2008)

Drac said:


> Thanks everybody.....Not a big deal....I am now and will forever consider myself a student of the MA...


 
This is what seperate the true Martial Artist and the rest. Humility Congrats my Dark Lord and friend.


----------



## Drac (Jan 26, 2008)

crushing said:


> comBAT DRACkido!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!


 
LOL... Thanks..


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 26, 2008)

Hooah!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 26, 2008)

Drac said:


> Thanks everybody.....Not a big deal....I am now and will forever consider myself a student of the MA...




Congrats Drac. Best wishes in your training and being a student.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 26, 2008)

artyon:

- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Way to go, Drac!-vampfeed-


----------



## Paul B (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah well..What's the saying? "A day late and a dollar short"? So add a week or two.

Congrats,man. Well done.:cheers:


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Congratz Drac!!!!!*


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this!

Booyah, Drac!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2008)

ATTA BOY LUTHER!! 

Now learn the next technique from the Kitty!


----------



## DRay (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome news! Congratulations Drac!!!! :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## jim777 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations Drac!

jim


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic! Congrats, Drac!!!!!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Feb 14, 2008)

Congratulations, Drac! 

One day I will join you in the ranks. :asian:


----------

